

Python Generator Hacking (2009) - gklein
http://www.slideshare.net/dabeaz/python-generator-hacking

======
grobertson
This is so worth the 150+ slides. It's like a tour of, "Hey, so you know this,
right? Well, did you ever think about what if THAT?"

